# how can I find out shutter count on Xsi



## samal (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried both opanda and exiftool - when I use them on someone else's images I can see the number of total actuations, but when I use it with my jpeg or raw files - it comes out with out it.

Is Xsi not writing this data to exif? do I have to turn something on in the camera?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 30, 2008)

Not all cameras are consistent even within manufacturers. Someone with specific knowledge about the Xsi may be able to help further, but like the D200 it is perfectly reasonable to expect that this information is hidden from the consumer and can only be read with special software or by the service staff from Canon.


----------

